# 2 year film schools?



## Bobby (Aug 15, 2005)

i have been in college for 2 years now.  just got into my major, communications with a concentration in media production, but have yet to get any real classes for it.  i have decided this is what i really want to do and want to make the best decision for my future.  My school sucks for this major and i want to find somewhere better.  im in NC but am ready to travel anywhere that would be more helpful.  is there any school that has a film major or something better than a concentration in media production that wouldnt keep me in school for more than 3 more years?  i cant afford most of those real expensive film schools so was wondering what cheaper film schools there are, or what other schools have good film type schools.  closer to NC the better.

i dont have much experience and my grades are just average if that matters in getting in anywhere.  thanks for your help


----------



## Hoeks (Aug 16, 2005)

north carolina school of the arts


----------



## Bobby (Aug 17, 2005)

i believe thats expensive and you need really good grades to get into it.  and most of it looks like you need to be there for four years and wouldnt count my 2 years of other classes.


----------



## jasonv (Jan 18, 2006)

Try IAFT(International Academy of Film & Television). Designed to provide students a unique educational experience tailored specifically to his or her individual ambitions, IAFT's One-Year Immersion program is an opportunity for aspiring film professionals from all levels of experience and education to gain the firsthand knowledge required for any serious career in the entertainment industry. In addition to generalized introductions to the craft of filmmaking, IAFT also offers specialized courses such as Acting for the Camera, 3-D Animation, and Digital Film Editing among many others.  For more info visit  http://www.filmschool.ph


----------



## Trenterino (Jan 20, 2006)

quite honestly, just move to LA already and get some internships.  that's what i did.  everyone in the film industry who majored in film is kind of sad that they wasted four years and a hundred grand when they could have just moved out to LA and starting working.  (first few months is hard and you might work for free a lot, but after that you will start getting paid well as long as your willing to put in the work.)  if you're not ready to make the move, then dont major in film.  cuz if you end up moving out to LA and find that you can't hack it, you're pretty much screwed with your film major anyway.


----------



## TDRproductions.com (Jan 20, 2006)

Look at the Colorado Film School. http://www.coloradofilmschool.net, they have 2 and 4 year degrees.  I'm currently enrolled in the four year program and really enjoying this hands on oriented school.


----------



## jasonv (Jan 21, 2006)

put your heart on what you do... For sure you will succeed and your dreams will follow.


----------



## basti27tan (Jan 24, 2006)

I heard a lot of good things about IAFT and i have plans of taking some course there. I want to learn how to professionally edit movies, but I prefer PCs and it seems that everything is on mac. Any opinion?


----------



## funkbomb (Jan 25, 2006)

Like a lot of people have said, if you're not willing to conform to the industry, it'll leave you in the dust.

But I don't really know what you're talking about when you say everything is on a mac, because that's definately not true--pretty much every movie you've seen recently has most likely been edited on an Avid, which, as far as I know, is a PC editor. Final Cut Pro has only recently made the switch to 24p.

Besides, it doesn't really matter what kind of computer you're dealing with, only your creative talent...technical talent can come with enough time and book learning.


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Jan 26, 2006)

I`m applying to Orange Coast College this year.
They have a great film faculty.
They site:
http://www.orangecoastcollege.edu/
And what do you think about IAFT?


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 28, 2006)

AVID runs on the mac too. As far as I know, Alll of the NYU Avids run on a G5 mac

So I'd go with a mac. You can get FCP AND Avid on it.


----------

